# Thnking of Pulling the Trigger on These



## dlague (Jul 18, 2014)

Dynastar Distorter - does anyone know about these - all reviews are pretty good.  Also considering Line Prophet 90, Salomon Q-85.  Basically looking for something with 85-90 underfoot, 180 cm length - Thoughts?

dynastar-distorter


----------



## JimG. (Jul 18, 2014)

Ramp Woodpecker 179cm; 90 underfoot, a little more reverse sidecut tip than the Dynastar

35% rocker tip, 10% tail. Nothing crazy, great on the frontside and sidecountry.

www.rampsports.com


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 18, 2014)

I think you are describing the dimensional sweet spot of modern skis. And these seem to fit the bill.  I had the Dynastar Big Troubles, which are basically the same dimensions but without the rocker.  I freaking loved them, and only sold them because I was trying to help a buddy get back into skiing.  I wish I still had them.  I would be all over this ski at that price.  The only thing I'd caution is that 179 with rocker seems kind of small for you (you're a fairly big guy, bigger than me anyway).  For you I'd lean towards the 185.   

For reference, I:
- Had Dynastar Big Troubles @ 176 full camber. At my height/weight  (5' 11", 185) they seemed slightly on the small side of perfect for most conditions.  Maybe perfect in tight trees.
- Have K2 PE's @ 179 full camber.  Same as above.
- Have Dynastar Huge Troubles @ 185, 115 underfoot.  Super fun, but admittedly a challenge in the trees. 

But take my advice with a grain of salt.  I think you've been on more skis than me.  And I lean towards a larger ski.   If I want short, fast, nimble.... I board.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2014)

If start haus still has blem nordica steadfast I'd look at those


----------



## dlague (Jul 19, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Ramp Woodpecker 179cm; 90 underfoot, a little more reverse sidecut tip than the Dynastar
> 
> 35% rocker tip, 10% tail. Nothing crazy, great on the frontside and sidecountry.
> 
> www.rampsports.com



Out of Stock - plus above my $300 price point but looked interesting!


.......


----------



## dlague (Jul 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I think you are describing the dimensional sweet spot of modern skis. And these seem to fit the bill.  I had the Dynastar Big Troubles, which are basically the same dimensions but without the rocker.  I freaking loved them, and only sold them because I was trying to help a buddy get back into skiing.  I wish I still had them.  I would be all over this ski at that price.  The only thing I'd caution is that 179 with rocker seems kind of small for you (you're a fairly big guy, bigger than me anyway).  For you I'd lean towards the 185.
> 
> For reference, I:
> - Had Dynastar Big Troubles @ 176 full camber. At my height/weight  (5' 11", 185) they seemed slightly on the small side of perfect for most conditions.  Maybe perfect in tight trees.
> ...



I thought about the 186 cm length because of the rocker but my concerns are trees and bumps as you mentioned above.  It is slightly less than three inches longer and would put more base down.  These are soft enough in the tail to do better in bumps than my current ski.


.......


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> I thought about the 186 cm length because of the rocker but my concerns are trees and bumps as you mentioned above.  It is slightly less than three inches longer and would put more base down.  These are soft enough in the tail to do better in bumps than my current ski.
> 
> 
> .......




I am with Cannonball on this one.  I wish I had listened to the owner of SkiLogik when I bought mine.  He suggested 186cm for me. I was buying RockStars.  I went with 178's and they ski very short.  I regret not listening to his advice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2014)

Are Dynastar skis true to size?

The reason I ask is that some Nordicas are not.  I was considering the 185 when I bought my Vagabonds, but read they are longer than the actual length advertised.  I went with the 177 and they are about 181.  They're a bit longer than another set of skis I own that are 179 and definitely much more than 2cm longer than my 175 Fischers.  The 185 apparently is more like a 189.

I'll probably give up a little bit of flotation with my choice, but I'm sure I'll appreciate having a bit more maneuverability in tight trees by going with the smaller size.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Are Dynastar skis true to size?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some Nordicas are not.  I was considering the 185 when I bought my Vagabonds, but read they are longer than the actual length advertised.  I went with the 177 and they are about 181.  They're a bit longer than another set of skis I own that are 179 and definitely much more than 2cm longer than my 175 Fischers.  The 185 apparently is more like a 189.
> 
> I'll probably give up a little bit of flotation with my choice, but I'm sure I'll appreciate having a bit more maneuverability in tight trees by going with the smaller size.



My logic with the 179 Woodpeckers (the new graphics this year are disappointing).

With the rocker and more traditional tail they are quick and eager to turn.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Out of Stock - plus above my $300 price point but looked interesting!
> 
> 
> .......



Pretty much have to get them through dealers who charge same price as online from my experience purchasing. Didn't realize the $300 price point...but at about $650 they are not ridiculous and I always prefer a flat ski so I can choose my 2 piece binding.

If you get a chance to demo these I really recommend you do. A very fun ski.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 19, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Pretty much have to get them through dealers who charge same price as online from my experience purchasing. Didn't realize the $300 price point...but at about $650 they are not ridiculous and I always prefer a flat ski so I can choose my 2 piece binding.
> 
> If you get a chance to demo these I really recommend you do. A very fun ski.



Ramps are only sold from the factory (at regular dealer price) or thriugh a stocking dealer. They do not sell them to "clearence type wharehouses". 
Jim got the 2nd to last pair of the 179's off the assembly line for the 13-14' model year before they switched over to the new graphics.

I am not a huge fan of the new graphics on most of their current skis. They cover up the buetiful natural wood with some strange graphics. They have buetiful internal materials so they should show them off.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> These are soft enough in the tail to do better in bumps than my current ski.
> 
> 
> .......



IMO, soft tails are not your friend in the bumps.  Flat, stiff tails are my preference.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2014)

Got them in 185


----------

